# Codeine phosphate in pregnancy



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,


I'll be 39 weeks pregnant on Monday and was prescribed the above (15mg dose) by my gp on Tuesday as pain relief for a pulled intercostal muscle from coughing.  When I went to collect the tablets from boots, the pharmacist terrified me by advising me to try to avoid taking them as they could harm the baby.  I've managed to get by with paracetamol since then, but have now started with a horrible cold and am feeling so sensitive, that the muscle pain is back with a vengeance.  I'd really value a second opinion on the codeine - I will still avoid taking it if I can but do you think it would be ok to take one a couple of times over the next couple of days if necessary until I pick up? I can't understand why the gp would have prescribed them if they were that dangerous?? 


Thanks,


NM
x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The odd one if you are really suffering is OK. One tablet is a low dose and it is a risk versus benefit assessment. The risks at this stage of pregnancy are that your gut may slow down and you could have reflux in labour and this could cause nasty pneumonia and the baby could be excessively drowsy.
But we are talking about a low dose and the odd dose. If you really need it as you are in pain then it will be OK.
It is better than some of the alternatives.


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Holly.  It has eased off again now but it's good to know that I can take them if really necessarily. I'll definitely try to avoid it because I'm gbs positive so baby will have to be monitored for signs of infection when it is born - I wouldn't want it to be drowsy and that mistaken for signs of illness.  


NM
x


----------

